# It's pouring rain.  Does it hurt?



## Shibumi (Dec 11, 2006)

Indoor growers seem not to want to mist or spray thier plants and it would seem to me if you did it may wash away precious trichromes. 

Is this true and if so, what does the outdoor grower do to prevent his plants being "washed up"?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 11, 2006)

Well, all i've done is grown outside until here recently and rain, even hard rains never hurt my plants. If anything after a good rain you'd probably notice some new growth. Outside rain is good! Now, if you're somewhere where it costantly rains you might want to go with pots in case they have to be moved. It rains here regular but not alot so I don't have to worry about mold or drowning my plants. My best experience with growing outside is just leave them alone, let nature take it's course. Good luck!


----------



## skunk (Dec 11, 2006)

i mist my plants atleast 4 times a month when remembered . some indoor growers are afraid they will get hot spots from there light. that is why you wait till lights go out. thats just like watering your tomatoe garded in middle of summer  in the miday heat , you will burn them up. always wait till sundown or early in morning. and as to your outdoor rain deal just make sure there not sitting in water puddles for a few days cause it can cause root rot.


----------



## KADE (Dec 12, 2006)

Shibumi said:
			
		

> Indoor growers seem not to want to mist or spray thier plants and it would seem to me if you did it may wash away precious trichromes.
> Is this true and if so, what does the outdoor grower do to prevent his plants being "washed up"?


 
Thc does not dissolve by water. If there was a torrential downpour I supposed some trichomes could get knocked off... but  even then, you are lookin for the bud mostly.. not the leaves.


----------



## Tonto (Dec 16, 2006)

Trichromes are not easily "knocked off", as those of us who have made bubble hash know that you have to freeze the plant and agatate it a good amount to remove the trichs.


----------

